# Hey folks



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome to the forums...what kind of cars are you into?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I've always leaned towards imports, but I'm an all around guy. My current car is a 2000 S2000 which has had a supercharger on it, and now I have a turbo setup on it. I would be happy to see ~500whp this summer with it.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to the boards new homies. Nice AP1 carguy, I bet the license plate describes it perfectly  haha.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

daaaaaamn. nice s2k duder. 

Your going to have krishan wetting his pants when he sees that. is your your supra too?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Time to bring out the $300 beater here as well. No heat, no interior. 3 cylinders, 48hp, 5sp standard, 55mpg hwy

Go Browns!


----------

